

How Parents and Community Groups Use Data - seanperkins
http://mobility-labs.com/2015/how-parents-community-groups-use-data

======
bjmgeek
sounds like a good reason for homeschooling
[http://eus.sagepub.com/content/39/2/264.short](http://eus.sagepub.com/content/39/2/264.short)

~~~
seanperkins
Homeschooling is great but a lot to ask of parents. My mom managed to stay
very active in my education despite being a single mother working all the
time. A few of my friends mothers were the same. I think if they would have
been given the chance to understand the status of our entire class(where we
were deficient or doing well), they may have organized in a similar way.

